# Whose is/was the nastiest most vindictive?



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

Yep...Im talkin' 'bout WIVES!

Current, Ex's soon to be ex's... list the ways they have made your life miserable and thus scared and scarred us from future marriage...

Here are a few of my nightmares

1. Let the air out of 2 of my tires 2 days in a row cuz I didnt feel like going back out to Walgreens for her smokes..was already a few times that day as well.

2. Poured gravy on a new dress shirt my sister bought me earlier in the day for a job interview the following day

3. During an argument (cuz I accused her of being drunk and when she denied it I found the bottle...oh..never anger a woman caught in a lie) She then proceeded to my projector/dvd player combo unit and flipped it over onto the floor...luckily the blanket from the couch had fallen behind the table that it was sitting on and it landed with a no harm thud

4. Told her stepdaughter I hated her guts when I never said it

5. Pulled a steaknife on me tho not trying to lunge at me, I dialed 911 and then she threw a beer in my face...

Thats some stuff..PLEASE tell me Im not alone in dealing with a drunken Sybil


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Damn. I shouldn't have been so nice


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I would never behave in such a manner! To anyone! Let alone my husband!


----------



## GhostRydr (Jun 2, 2012)

My sister told me my red flag should have gone up when she was referring to herself as a quality person the first few dates. She was like, who calls themselves quality other than people who want to think they are but arent or just plain crazy.

Part of me sympathizes because of what she went thru in her childhood. But when we argue, she likes to say her first 18 yrs were screwed up....my response is (keeping in my mind I never had to deal with abuse so its always easier to armchair quarterback) okay, you are now 40...thats 22 years of NOT dealing with the crap..at some point you have to begin to make changes and work on yourself and not always use your childhood as an easy escape for your adult behavior. Its like an audience member from Jenny Jones and Jerry Springer hooked up and I married their daughter.

I knew going in she wasnt refined, but Im not pretentious but I had no idea I was getting into white trash territory.


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

GhostRydr said:


> My sister told me my red flag should have gone up when she was referring to herself as a quality person the first few dates. She was like, who calls themselves quality other than people who want to think they are but arent or just plain crazy.
> 
> Part of me sympathizes because of what she went thru in her childhood. But when we argue, she likes to say her first 18 yrs were screwed up....my response is (keeping in my mind I never had to deal with abuse so its always easier to armchair quarterback) okay, you are now 40...thats 22 years of NOT dealing with the crap..at some point you have to begin to make changes and work on yourself and not always use your childhood as an easy escape for your adult behavior. Its like an audience member from Jenny Jones and Jerry Springer hooked up and I married their daughter.
> 
> I knew going in she wasnt refined, but Im not pretentious but I had no idea I was getting into white trash territory.


Holy crap!!! its like a complete copy of my STBXW!!!


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

Yikes, GhostRyder. I think your wife needs some anger management classes!


----------

